# Software / online platform for teaching music theory



## NormkbPlayer (Feb 28, 2021)

Is there any way to teach music theory online ( via Google Meet) I can share screen on Google Meet. 

But I'm looking for a easy way to teach Music theory online. 
( What do you suggest)
Thanks you!!


----------



## d.healey (Mar 1, 2021)

BigBlueButton | Open Source Virtual Classroom Software


BigBlueButton is a global teaching platform. This open source virtual classroom software was developed in a school, not in a boardroom. Try it now.




bigbluebutton.org


----------



## sinkd (Mar 1, 2021)

Requires a subscription, but I am using Artusi for my classes at Western: artusimusic.com. Noteflight is also useful and can organize student work/assignments.


----------

